# Menüleiste anpassen? Geht das nicht?



## heffekopp (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie Ihr seht, bin ich neu hier.
Hab die Version 7 von meinem Bruder geschenkt bekommen
(offizielle Version, kein Crack).
Er ist auf der Arbeit auf CS umgestiegen, und die kaufen immer
die Vollversion (kein upgrade).

Meine Frage jetzt:
Ich habe seither mit PaintShopPro gearbeitet, und da
konnte ich die Menüleiste beliebig verändern.

Also, dass z.B. "schärfen, kopieren, speichern usw.) direkt
oben in der Menüleiste angezeigt wurde.
Geht sowas mit PS auch?

Habs nicht gefunden (hab auch die Suche verwendet),
aber ich hoffe doch, dass so ein teures Proggie sowas kann.

Erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein.

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Mai 2004)

*Push da Button!*

Also,
davon habe ich noch nie gehört. Allerdings kann man sich die Arbeit mit Photoshop recht komfortabel gestalten, wenn man mit Tastenkürzeln arbeitet. Diese sind beim Aufruf über die Menüleiste und deren Untermenüs angegeben - sodern welch existieren.
Und für bestimmte Operationen, die immer wierderkehren bei der Arbeit mit Photoshop (z.B. >Filter >Scharfzeichnungsfilter >unscharf maskieren ...) habe ich mir eine Aktion mit entspechendem Tastaturkürzel angelegt, brauche also nur  eine meiner F-Tasten anzuschlagen, statt mich mühsam und mit Fingespitzengefühl durch die Untermenüs zu quälen (is' nämlich nix für Grobmotoriker  ).
Wer dennoch lieber mit der Maus arbeitet, ist ebenfalls mit der Aktionen-Paltette, die den ganzen Kram verwaltet, ganz gut bedient, indem er/sie das Ding auf 'Schaltermodus' stellt. Dann werden die Aktionen aufgerufen, indem man auf den entsprechenden Button drückt


----------



## heffekopp (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Onkel Jürgen,

vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.

Allerdings bin ich doch recht überrascht, dass
"das" Programm schlechthin so etwas nicht kann!

Nicht mal der "rückgängig" Button ist in der Menüleiste!

Ich hab bei PSP auch so Dinge wie "unscharf maskieren", "als neue Ebene
einfügen", "in S/W umwandeln", "rein- und rauszoomen", "speichern unter",
"spiegeln", "Farben anpassen", "Helligkeit und Kontrast anpassen",
"Gitternetzlinien einblenden" etc. alles in der Leiste!
Und eine Leiste reicht vom Platz her trotzdem!

Schade, kann man wohl nix machen!

btw: weisst Du nen Link, wo man die Tastaturbefehle ansehen kann?
Oder sollte ich mal die Hilfe benutzen (schäm)

Danke
      und Gruss


----------



## da_Dj (26. Mai 2004)

Der Funktionsumfang von Photoshop ist aber weitaus größer. Wenn du da jede öfters benutze Möglichkeit in der Leist hättest, dann würde der restlich Platz zum arbeiten nicht mehr reichen =]


----------



## heffekopp (26. Mai 2004)

"Der Funktionsumfang von Photoshop ist aber weitaus größer. Wenn du da jede öfters benutze Möglichkeit in der Leist hättest, dann würde der restlich Platz zum arbeiten nicht mehr reichen "

Deshalb hätte ich ja gern nur die am meisten benötigten!

Übrigens ist er nicht soooo viel grösser!
Kostet auch nur das 10-15fache!  ;-)


----------



## Fineas (26. Mai 2004)

Also in einem PS-Forum ernsthaft zu behaupten, dass der Funktionsumfang von Photoshop kaum grösser wäre als jener von PSP ist fast schon Blasphemie  

Das "historisch" gewachsene Konzept von PS stellt nun einmal auf Tastenkürzel ab und die sind (meist) wesentlich schneller als jeder Mausklick. 

In der 8er Version "weicht" das ganze ja schon auf, indem man eigene Hotkeys definieren kann - ist aber nicht wirklich so toll (

Und in der 7er gibt es nix besseres als die oben beschriebene Methode über die Aktionen.

Zur Ehrenrettung von PSP: bei einigen Features und wenn man es so sieht wie Du auch in dem Punkt der Usability ist das Proggi brauchbar und verdient seinen Gnadenplatz auf der Festplatte


----------



## muhkuh (26. Mai 2004)

zu den tastenkürzeln hab ich dir was:

http://www.bytefresser.com/index.php?tip=44&id_tip=370

google suche: photoshop tastenkürzel 

und nach ner eingewöhnungszeit wirste sicher merken, dass ps net ohne grund das 10-15 fache von psp kostet, hat alles seine gründe. wobei man als hobby-grafiker das gros des funktionsumfangs von ps garnicht erreichen kann und braucht


----------



## heffekopp (26. Mai 2004)

"wobei man als hobby-grafiker das gros des funktionsumfangs von ps garnicht erreichen kann und braucht "

Genau so ist es!

Ich fote ca. 1000 Bilder im Monat mit meiner Digi, und da werden nur ganz
wenige Bilder bearbeitet!

Als Amateur reicht PSP wohl trotzdem für die meisten Anwendungen.

Zum Thema Blasphemie:
Darf ich so etwas in einem PS Forum nicht sagen?

Ps ist mit Sicherheit das nonplusultra im grafischen Gewerbe,
ich möchte aber gleichzeitig behaupten, dass mit Sicherheit 
jede 2. (eher mehr) Version von PS ne Raubkopie ist.

Jemand der nur gelegentlich Bilder beabeiten will, gibt
mit Sicherheit nicht 1000,- Euro für die Software aus
(Ausnahmen natürlich ausgenommen)

Gruss


P.S.: sehr, sehr viele PS User wissen trotzdem nicht, was
PSP alles kann! Und das ist Fakt!


----------



## Fineas (26. Mai 2004)

Also wenn DU Deine Ansprüche nur tief genug runterschraubst, dann reicht auch Windows Paint. Noch ein Vorteil: Man kann mit einem 286er Rechner und Windows 3.11 arbeiten. Den gibts bei ebay für 10Euro Plus 30Euro Versand. Das sind dann gute 1460 Euro gespart für ein "gutes" System, um mit PS arbeiten zu können ...

Photoshop ist in Sachen Bildbearbeitung nun einmal das Maß der Dinge. Schön, dass sich die Konkurrenz anstrengt und innovative Features einbaut (siehe PSP). Das reicht aber nicht. Der Preis von PS kommt in der Tat nicht von ohneher.

Natürlich sind Raubkopien im Umlauf. Aber wer das ganze "etwas" professioneller betreibt, dem darf man zugestehen womöglich sogar ein Original zu besitzen. Die gibts je nach Version auch schon recht günstig. Und selbst die alte 5er von PS ist brauchbarer als Paint. Und wer selbst das scheut: GIMP gibts ja auch noch.

Natürlich wissen PS User nicht was PSP alles kann, wenn sie damit nicht arbeiten. Dafür gibts aber sicher auch ein Forum.

PS: ein smiley steht meist für etwas anderes als Zensur ...


----------

